# Jaeger is Gone



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

It is hard to even say that. He slept either on our next to my bed for six years. His epilepsy finally got so bad that he couldn’t sleep without a seizure. All his meds were maxed. So we went for one last ride, he ate a cheeseburger and ice cream, and we had him put to sleep. 

He was so smart and sensitive. He was everyone’s big brother and the whole house misses him: Humans, cats, and dogs. 

He was especially sweet to our Aussie pup, doting on her and letting her boss him around with a silly grin on his face. 

I will miss him forever. So grateful to have had six years with him.

The picture is Jaeger and Jinjur the Aussie.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It is so sad when we loose them young. He looks like a handsome and loved boy. Peace and love to you.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a kind and wise expression. I am so very sorry. These dogs will shatter us into a million pieces....


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry. My heart hurts for you. He was a beautiful boy. It sounds like you had quite an amazing dog there.

Sending really big hugs!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for you and your family. Dogs miss their companions.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

He has such a sweet and expressive face. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

What a handsome boy, my condolences. A lifetime wouldn't be enough with these guys.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Wow your story of Jaeger really touched me... my first German shepherd had one floppy ear and had horrible seizures... we also lost him young at 6 years old. I'm so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<<<tears>>>>

It is heartbreaking to let them go, just shattering when you know it is what is best for their quality of life and yet so terrible for ours....

I am so sorry....may he arrive at the bridge swiftly on the rivers of our tears....


Lee


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you!! So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy!! RIP Jaeger.


----------

